# Polvosa



## Vampiro

Viendo un documental, traducido no sé dónde, me encontré con la palabra “polvosa” (”La polvosa superficie de Marte”)
Me sonó rarísimo, porque por acá se diría “polvorienta”.
¿Cuál usan en sus barrios?
_


----------



## anipo

Nunca escuché "polvoso/a". Solo polvoriento/a.
"Polvoso" tampoco figura en el DRAE. Debe ser el invento de algún "innovador de la lengua".
Saludos.


----------



## Duometri

Por aquí, lo mismo que dice anipo.

Saludos.


----------



## murciana

¿No podría haber sido *polvorosa*? Eso sí se dice...


----------



## torrebruno

Claro, claro. Pero polvoriento es _algo _de polvo. Pasas el dedo y deja la marca. Pero la superficie de Marte tiene que tener polvo, pero polvo de verdad.
¿Os imagináis meter el pie hasta la rodilla en polvo? ¿Tener que limpiar de polvo el porche de tu casa paleando?


----------



## Vampiro

Mi primera impresión fue que se trataba de un error del narrador; pero lo repitió tantas veces que me quedé convencido de en alguna parte se debe usar la palabra de marras, por eso me decidí a consultar acá.
Y no, no era “polvorosa”, porque como me llamó la atención paré bien la oreja cada vez que lo repetía.
_


----------



## Nasiba

Hola, he leido algo de mildeu polvoso..un hongo que crece en las plantas etc. Tal vez se refiere a eso?


----------



## Calambur

Supongo que por aquí dirían *polvorienta*, pero a mí *polvosa *me suena bien (en incluso, mejor -en ese contexto-).


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Supongo que por aquí dirían *polvorienta*, pero a mí *polvosa *me suena bien (en incluso, mejor -en ese contexto-).



Estaba pensando lo mismo. Por aquí también es *polvorienta*, pero polvosa me suena bien: arenosa, arcillosa, rocosa, polvosa.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Quizá el narrador andaba con la idea fija en el polvo ese día...

_


----------



## torrebruno

Ea, lo que yo decía...


----------



## chileno

Parece que fuera mexicano, porque se usa mucho por acá. A lo que llamamos polvoriento, acá usan polvoso.


----------



## Vampiro

chileno said:


> Parece que fuera mexicano, porque se usa mucho por acá. A lo que llamamos polvoriento, acá usan polvoso.


¡Bingo!
Gracias.
_


----------



## Jaén

chileno said:


> Parece que fuera mexicano, porque se usa mucho por acá. A lo que llamamos polvoriento, acá usan polvoso.


Pues no recuerdo haberlo oído, pero como traductor mexicano, yo habría usado la palabra correcta, que es "polvoriento(a)".

Eso, tal vez andaba con la mente fija en el polvo ese día. Como dicen: "el que hambre tiene...".



Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Es que lo de "polvo marciano" tiene su juego, hay que reconocerlo...
_


----------



## chileno

Jaén said:


> Pues no recuerdo haberlo oído, pero como traductor mexicano, yo habría usado la palabra correcta, que es "polvoriento(a)".
> 
> Eso, tal vez andaba con la mente fija en el polvo ese día. Como dicen: "el que hambre tiene...".
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Solo relato lo que he escuchado por acá por treinta años.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Viendo un documental, traducido no sé dónde, me encontré con la palabra “polvosa” (”La polvosa superficie de Marte”)
> Me sonó rarísimo, porque por acá se diría “polvorienta”.
> ¿Cuál usan en sus barrios?
> _




Y también por aquí. Es decir, a ambos lados del Atlántico. Ahora bien, en Marte no sé como se dice.


----------



## jorgema

_Polvosa _me suena normal, es bastante usual en mi zona. _Polvorienta _hasta me parece culta.


----------



## Erreconerre

Un carro (o coche o auto, a según se diga) está _todo empolvado _cuando está cubierto de polvo. En el caso que planteas podemos decir_ la empolvada superficie... Empolvar _tambien se usa cuando se habla de polvos de belleza:_ algunas mujeres suelen empolvarse la nariz. 
_En los dos casos usamos polvos: el de tocador y el de residuo de partículas de mayor tamaño, a diferencia del inglés en donde el polvo útil, como el de la harina o el talco tiene un nombre; y el polvo de desperdicio o suciedad tiene otro nombre, aunque se traduce al español con la misma palabra. 

De _empolvar _hemos formado _desempolvar_, que significa refrescar: me he visto en la necesidad de _desempolvar_ mis conocientos de matemáticas. 

Pero, en resumidas cuentas, para mí es más frecuente _empolvar_ y _desempolvar_.


----------



## chileno

jorgema said:


> _Polvosa _me suena normal, es bastante usual en mi *zona*. _Polvorienta _hasta me parece culta.



¿Hablas de New York o Perú?


----------



## jorgema

chileno said:


> ¿Hablas de New York o Perú?



De Perú. Polvoso/polvosa eran las palabras que me salían de forma natural cuando niño, en las polvosas calles de Lima. Polvoriento/a es la forma aprendida más tarde, en los libros. Empolvado no lo aplicaría en los mismos casos, por lo menos no para hablar de las calles de mi ciudad.


----------



## chileno

jorgema said:


> De Perú. Polvoso/polvosa eran las palabras que me salían de forma natural cuando niño, en las polvosas calles de Lima. Polvoriento/a es la forma aprendida más tarde, en los libros. Empolvado no lo aplicaría en los mismos casos, por lo menos no para hablar de las calles de mi ciudad.



Ah, claro. Gracias por la rápida respuesta.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

A mí, _polvorienta_ me da la idea de que el polvo está en el aire. _polvosa_ me suena bien para un lugar como Marte donde no hay viento que levante el polvo (creo, capaz que sí hay viento en Marte).


----------



## chileno

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> A mí, _polvorienta_ me da la idea de que el polvo está en el aire. _polvosa_ me suena bien para un lugar como Marte donde no hay viento que levante el polvo (creo, capaz que sí hay viento en Marte).



Para mí en ese caso sería "empolvado", o sea que tiene el polvo pegado.

Me explico:

El camino empolvado. (el polvo está posado en el suelo)

El camino polvoriento. (el polvo está en el aire)


----------



## Vampiro

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> A mí, _polvorienta_ me da la idea de que el polvo está en el aire. _polvosa_ me suena bien para un lugar como Marte donde no hay viento que levante el polvo (creo, capaz que sí hay viento en Marte).


Jé.
Estimado, el documental iba sobre las tormentas marcianas comparadas con las tormentas terrestres en lugares como el Sahara.  Son de una violencia inusitada; si se produjera alguna de esa intensidad en la Tierra no quedaría nada con vida.
Confieso que no lo vi completo, me terminó aburriendo, pero la palabra “polvosa” me quedó dando vueltas en la cabeza.
Por los comentarios, al parecer se utiliza en México y Perú, lo cual me extraña, porque he estado en ambos países, tengo colegas de ambos países, tengo amigos mexicanos y peruanos, y jamás había escuchado el término.  No digo con esto que dude de lo que han dicho acá, sino que siempre hay algo de qué sorprenderse.
Gracias a todos por los aportes.
Saludos.
_


----------



## mirx

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> A mí, _polvorienta_ me da la idea de que el polvo está en el aire. _polvosa_ me suena bien para un lugar como Marte donde no hay viento que levante el polvo (creo, capaz que sí hay viento en Marte).


 
Más o menos esa es la idea que hago. Algo polvoso es algo lleno de polvo pero estático, como el que se acumula a lo largo de los años sobre una repisa. Algo polvoriento es donde abunda el polvo, como en un molino de cereal.

Los tres términos son igual de frecuentes y ninguno me parece más culto, refinado o formal que el otro. Muchas veces se usan indistintamente: polvoso, polvoroso, y polvoriento.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Sin contemplar si son o no cultas o si están o no registradas en el DRAE, las palabras que he oído o leído relacionadas con el polvo son
- polvoroso, polvoriento y pulverulento, por cubierto o lleno de polvo
- pulvífero, por un medio que mueve o transporta polvo
- pulvígeno, por algo que genera polvo
Desconocía polvoso.


----------



## chileno

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Sin contemplar si son o no cultas o si están o no registradas en el DRAE, las palabras que he oído o leído relacionadas con el polvo son
> - polvoroso, polvoriento y pulverulento, por cubierto o lleno de polvo
> - pulvífero, por un medio que mueve o transporta polvo
> - pulvígeno, por algo que genera polvo
> Desconocía polvoso.



De acuerdo contigo, aunque nunca he escuchado o leído las que puse en rojo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

chileno said:


> De acuerdo contigo, aunque nunca he escuchado o leído las que puse en rojo.



Pulverulento lo puedes encontrar en el DRAE. Pulvígeno en textos sobre actividades que generan polvo en abundancia.


----------



## Vampiro

En los campamentos mineros hay algunas actividades que generan abundancia de polvos.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

La minería es una actividad esencialmente masculina, dicen. No debe de ser agradable que sea tan polvosa.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Seguro. Los hombres hacen mucho batuque pero las féminas nos encargamos de que desaparezca hasta el último polvo.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> La minería es una actividad esencialmente masculina, dicen. No debe de ser agradable que sea tan polvosa.


Ya pasaron esos tiempos en que la superstición decía que las mujeres en la mina traían mala suerte.
Pero no sé que oscuras elucubraciones rondan tu mente.
Yo me refería a sectores como la pila de acopio, el chancado primario, los túneles alimentadores, etc; sectores donde necesariamente deben implementarse sistemas captadores o eliminadores de polvo.
Aún así, nunca escuché “polvoso”.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Ya pasaron esos tiempos en que la superstición decía que las mujeres en la mina traían mala suerte.
> Pero no sé que oscuras elucubraciones rondan tu mente.
> Yo me refería a sectores como la pila de acopio, el chancado primario, los túneles alimentadores, etc; sectores donde necesariamente deben implementarse sistemas captadores o eliminadores de polvo.
> Aún así, nunca escuché “polvoso”.
> _



No, no, mis elucubraciones eran de carácter técnico, fascinantes por cierto. Tu comentario no daba margen a malinterpretaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> No, no, mis elucubraciones eran de carácter técnico, fascinantes por cierto. Tu comentario no daba margen a malinterpretaciones.


Pffff… menos mal, porque eso de caer en ambigüedades en ingeniería es fatal.
_


----------



## chileno

iDios mío, ni la minería está a salvo! Ni que decir de la cantidad de polvo que esta genera.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Vampiro said:


> Jé.
> Estimado, el documental iba sobre las tormentas marcianas comparadas con las tormentas terrestres en lugares como el Sahara.  Son de una violencia inusitada; si se produjera alguna de esa intensidad en la Tierra no quedaría nada con vida.
> 
> _



Hola:

¡Qué burro! Yo me hacía Marte igual que la Luna de Armstrong


----------



## AguAmor

Aquí comparto un enlace que pudiese resultarles interesante sobre, polvorosa.

Poner pies en polvorosa Frases Para Hoy

También, he de decir que, he usado la palabra, polvorosa, y, además, me encanta =)

"...aunque la lluvia se encabrite
y la nube pareciese ausentarse
con una herida lúgubre 
o si se estremeciese en un estrepitoso estruendo
como de espuela clavada en su olor a tierra polvosa."

Saludos, salud.


----------



## chileno

AguAmor said:


> Aquí comparto un enlace que pudiese resultarles interesante sobre, polvorosa.
> 
> Poner pies en polvorosa Frases Para Hoy
> 
> También, he de decir que, he usado la palabra, polvorosa, y, además, me encanta =)
> 
> "...aunque la lluvia se encabrite
> y la nube pareciese ausentarse
> con una herida lúgubre
> o si se estremeciese en un estrepitoso estruendo
> como de espuela clavada en su olor a tierra polvosa."
> 
> Saludos, salud.




Para mí en este caso dice que la tierra tiene olor a polvo, no?


----------

